# what axes do you have?



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

in any country, people use axes according to national traditions, building rules, survival, and mentality ..

here are my axes.









1. Cleaver "Колун"
this ax is used to chop wood....
firewood in Russia is longer than in Europe and America, therefore such an ax has:

"industrial" sharpening 20 degrees or more
this ax is never hand sharpened ..
Weight - from 2 kg and more
the surface of the blade is flat.
Price - 2-3 thousand rubles.
(1 dollar = 75 rubles)

2. Household ax. "Бытовой топор"
used for all normal work on the site.

industrial sharpening angle - no more than 10 degrees
this ax needs to be sharpened ....
Sharpening both manually or using a machine.

weight - from 0.5 to 1.5 kg
the surface of the blade is flat or slightly round.
price - from 500 to 1500 rubles.

3. Typical Carpenter's Ax. 
Ax for the construction of wooden houses 

industrial sharpening angle 10 degrees
weight 1 kg
the ax is sharpened only by hand, after about 3-4 hours of intensive work. Using "machines" for sharpening is a shame.
in addition to the weight of the ax, the length of the handle is calculated
the blade has a round shape, which is approximately 2 the diameter of the log ...
Price - 3-5 thousand rubles.

4.professional carpenter's ax .. 
(unfortunately I don't have it.)
I used it while I was young, 10 years ago, now I gave it to a friend ..
Price 10-50 thousand rubles Individual work of a blacksmith at your request.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a couple of hatchets, but I am glad that you reminded me about axes. I need to get one as a backup weapon. Just in case Hezbollah shows up at my door, or BLM, but I am being redundant .





__





Collins 1.75 lb Single Bit Hunting Axe 18 in. Wood Handle - Ace Hardware


This half-hatchet axe features a 1-3/4 lb. black forged head, polished edge and a 18" lacquered hickory handle. The Ames True Temper total control elite hatchet is essential for camping and fishing outings. The hatchet can be used for pruning, trimming, cutting shrubs and removing nails.Find the...




www.acehardware.com





Well there is a link.

You know I just got a Mag Lite at Ace, darn thing cost me almost $50. It’s one of those super bright LED types. Do you have those in Russia?


----------



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

MisterMills357 said:


> ....Well there is a link....


i would say it is a weird ax on your link.
I couldn't work for them.








it should be repeated that people in different countries choose axes according to construction ruls, national traditions, and mentality ..


----------



## Oste (Mar 1, 2021)

here are the professional carpentry axes: performed by a blacksmith.
these axes for restoration work in wooden churches, professional manual felling of houses
the cost is at least 10 thousand rubles (150 dollars), but the real cost is 30-50 thousand rubles ...

1. professional ax for cutting corner joints ...









2. professional ax for protruding wooden walls










3. professional ax for cutting a groove in the wall


----------

